# anyone else knitting the sock yarn blanket?



## debster (Mar 21, 2011)

I loved this from the picture on someones avator so have decided to knit it. Ok I am only 4 squares in but I want to do it in between other projects and the squares are so little I can do it sat browsing on my computer. Each square uses so little sock yarn that if I buy a few balls I should have plenty to mix and match around. I know its going to take forever but Rome wasn't built in a day.
Anyone else undertaking this?
debbie


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've not seen the picture but it sounds like something I'd like to do in between my other knitting. A little light relief. Can you tell me who's avatar it was so I can see. Or even what pattern you are using please


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Nelly 58 said:


> I've not seen the picture but it sounds like something I'd like to do in between my other knitting. A little light relief. Can you tell me who's avatar it was so I can see. Or even what pattern you are using please


  ditto the above,
i don't recall seeing a sock yarn blanket like that.


----------



## debster (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.shellykang.com/2006/07/lets-do-a-gauge-swatch.html is the link for the blog and the avator is for WestLAmum it is gorgeous


----------



## debster (Mar 21, 2011)

they are mitred squares and very pretty with the sock yarn


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Ahh, i've not done mitred squares yet, i keep looking then discovering something else i like, then the vicious circle starts again, hehehe


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the link and for being so quick. Just going to look in my stash now


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

crochet_away said:


> Ahh, i've not done mitred squares yet, i keep looking then discovering something else i like, then the vicious circle starts again, hehehe


Me neither but shall give it a go


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Definitely understand this...I like to have things like squares or clothes to do along with larger projects....they say variety is the spice of life, and life can be a long run...


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Guess it'll be a learning curve for us both then  reading the blog though, i just don't know why i've not done it before.


Nelly 58 said:


> Me neither but shall give it a go


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Question..
So you just knit all the squares then sew them together how you like?
and are you, yourself attaching as you go? that would be loads easier.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link. This looks like something I could really get into, especially since the new A.C. Moore store in our area has a bin of yarn for $1 per skein and there is/was lots of sock yarn in it.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

I've done 2 so far. Got a pair of little needles and they are handy to take with me with small amounts of wool. Got the pattern stored in my ipad photo album!! :0)


----------



## debster (Mar 21, 2011)

I am still knitting enough to do the bottom row first but I think I want to try and connect them as I go they don't take very long at all to knit so just a few minutes each day and it will soon grow. As you say jenven the needles and yarn are such little amounts you could tuck the knitting in your bag and do some anywhere, perhaps we could keep this thread going to see how everyone is going on and encourage each other


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just doing one now but using DK. I'm impatient to see how it goes. Not sure how I'm going to join it yet tho


----------



## debster (Mar 21, 2011)

well the blog shows really detailed pictures so im gonna try knitting it in but depending on how I get on will decide how I finish it. I have to say the thought of sewing all those squares together is daunting but if you do it as you go along im sure it will be fine either way


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've just noticed it says a provisional cast on. Never done that so shall have to google it. Better rip out what I've just started


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

that provisional is for an i cord border, but you can just cast on normally..


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

crochet_away said:


> that provisional is for an i cord border, but you can just cast on normally..


Oh thanks. You've just saved me frogging. Whew


----------



## debster (Mar 21, 2011)

I have to say I am doing a standard cast on I will sort the edge out at the end in whatever century I need to think about it lol


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Nelly 58 said:


> Oh thanks. You've just saved me frogging. Whew


 :thumbup: I was a little put off when i saw that bit, then i noticed why, i'm just doing long tail cast on, that way i leave a tail for sewing up


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

crochet_away said:


> :thumbup: I was a little put off when i saw that bit, then i noticed why, i'm just doing long tail cast on, that way i leave a tail for sewing up


Good idea. Thanks again.


----------



## debster (Mar 21, 2011)

darn it had to frog the last one due to an unnoticed dropped stitch and now have to go to work!!! oh well off to save lives I suppose would be quite happy sitting here knitting all day. day off tomorrow so may just do that lol happy knitting folks


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks a project for the future. A thought being you could arrange a yarn swap group and get a variety of colours?


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

crochet_away said:


> Question..
> So you just knit all the squares then sew them together how you like?
> and are you, yourself attaching as you go? that would be loads easier.


No sewing, mitered squares are picked up on each other, which is why I can knit them. Have tried the sewing route and they never get put together.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

well the link given has it knitted all separate not picked up on anything,
or have i missed something?


----------



## knittingnell (Aug 8, 2011)

I love knitting squares like this. And I have been looking for a project to keep with me in my purse when husband wants to run into Home Depot for a run through. Thanks for posting this. I have a whole drawer of sock yarn just waiting for me.


----------



## debster (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.shellykang.com/2006/07/connecting-the-pieces.html this is also from the blog


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

I love mitered squares and it's a great stash buster!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Thaks hun, i knew i was missing something lol 


debster said:


> http://www.shellykang.com/2006/07/connecting-the-pieces.html this is also from the blog


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

The beginning of the process by Shelly Kang = http://www.shellykang.com/all-about-the-blankie

I have yarn stashed for a mitered afghan (larger blocks and thicker yarn) and am now busy collecting different ways of knitting, joining and finishing.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

I have about 2' done on mine. It's a great way to use up left overs. Several ladies in my knitting group give me leftovers from the socks they make. It is a lot of fun, but it will be a sip for a long time.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

I first saw this pattern about 1-1/2 years ago. Showed my SIL who wanted to get back into knitting after about a 30 year hiatus. So she started using worsted weight yarns. She is making it large enough for a queen sized bed and has about 3' completed. All the colors under the sun, whatever she finds at Big Lots and thrift stores. I offered some of my leftovers and she only took about 4 small balls, preferring to find her own. Will be a long process but a great way to fill in hours in front of the TV with her DH.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Where are the rest of the instruction? I read the blog but didn't see any additional pages?


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

check the link from Emell


Nancyn said:


> Where are the rest of the instruction? I read the blog but didn't see any additional pages?


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks crochet away!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

no problem  
i need to re-read joing them as my brain just won't take it in today


Nancyn said:


> Thanks crochet away!


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

This is neat, I would like to try. I would also like to know how to put together as you go, would like to try that. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love mitered squares and started something like this last year but dropped it because I was just winging it and had so many other things going.. I may pick it up again.. I have my 5 or so squares done..


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

I love mitered squares! The first time I did them was for a scarf I designed. (A very simple scarf!) You can certainly make each one separately but super easy to attach new yarn and continue with the next one. Experiment, they are lots of fun and fast.


----------



## Mimi Cora (Feb 20, 2011)

Our LYS has a Sock Blankie Club and we exchange yarn in 21 yd balls...which gives us a great variety to knit with. My blankie is very slow moving right now.....To hot to have on my lap knitting!.....You can make it as wide and as long as you wish and after you knit separate blocks and attach for the first row on all proceeding rows you pick up stitches and knit the mitered squares onto your blankie..


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

It's probably me but its sounding very complicated now I've seen the instructions for joining together.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

It's not just you, i'm a little stumped too lol, guess i just need to keep reading til it sinks in...


Nelly 58 said:


> It's probably me but its sounding very complicated now I've seen the instructions for joining together.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I might try joining it to see how it goes. Don't think my brains on full power at the moment tho


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi all, using the the same mitred squares you can pick up and knit another square to save joining afterwards. am now making my 7th blanket using this method. I usually finish off the edge using a crochet border. I found the original pattern on Berrocco website. I think its called Mu Shu. You can use any thickness of wool/yarn and appropriate size needles.

http://archive.berroco.com/exclusives/mu_shu/mu_shu.html

Have just found this. 2 blankets that were made using this pattern

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-40128-1.html


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I think I will be trying this. I love items that you can work on a little or as much as you want at one time. No worry about it fitting! It reminds me of quilting, you can easily take along wherever you go.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

I have been working on one in the Lion Brand yarn, Amazing. Like you, it is an "in between" project for me so it is going very slowly.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

This is what I have done so far on my mitered square blanket in the Amazing yarn by Lion Brand. Speaking of which, Lion Brand also has free patterns for the mitered square if anyone wants to look at them along with the blog mentioned earlier. It looks a little washed out in this picture, but the yarn is actually a lot more vibrant colored than it appears here.


----------



## annieruok (Mar 11, 2013)

I actually made a shawl with these small mitered squares, I knitted a garter stitch edging. Everytime I wear it I get many compliments. I used odds and ends in the same color family, rusts, greens, beige, brown. I used a little bling yarn here and there and the brown edging tied the colors together.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are two placemats I made working connect as you knit mitered squares from worsted weight varigated acrylic. Fun, easy, addictive !!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Nelly check this out, i think i have it sussed now  
http://luannsloosethreads.blogspot.co.uk/p/knit-mitered-square-sock-blanket.html


Nelly 58 said:


> It's probably me but its sounding very complicated now I've seen the instructions for joining together.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

love those 
i'm going to have a better go using just one colour to see how i like it..


sockit2me said:


> Here are two placemats I made working connect as you knit mitered squares from worsted weight varigated acrylic. Fun, easy, addictive !!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I think I would connect them by picking up the stitches along one side of the square and then adding the correct number of stitches to make the start of the next square. Am I making myself clear?


----------



## D'fly (Oct 6, 2012)

Here is a link from Ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-patchwork-recipe


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

I made 2 blankets using homespun one in shades of black, grey and white and the other in purples. I joined mine as I went also, very easy once you get started. They were really nice and soft. I really like the idea of placemats. I am thinking this is the project I need when I go on my trip. Thanks for posting the info. KB


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is really pretty. I, too, love that yarn.



Jenseydun said:


> This is what I have done so far on my mitered square blanket in the Amazing yarn by Lion Brand. Speaking of which, Lion Brand also has free patterns for the mitered square if anyone wants to look at them along with the blog mentioned earlier. It looks a little washed out in this picture, but the yarn is actually a lot more vibrant colored than it appears here.


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

Klockie said:


> I think I would connect them by picking up the stitches along one side of the square and then adding the correct number of stitches to make the start of the next square. Am I making myself clear?


That is how I joined mine. KB


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

debster said:


> http://www.shellykang.com/2006/07/lets-do-a-gauge-swatch.html is the link for the blog and the avator is for WestLAmum it is gorgeous


Oh, is this ever gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I am in it too now, but mine has to be in thicker yarn--because I have it.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Crochet away. I've just started again but I'm doing it they way that maidinkent posted a link to berroco.com. If you look back you will see. Thanks for the link you sent also. I'll see how I go with the way I'm doing so far


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

I love this idea and that you can use any weight yarn. I have some bulky weight that is begging to be made into one of these blankies for my GS.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

I am making the blanket/scarf/whatever, joining the squares as I go! Super easy to do....check out "whataknit.com/2010/05/10/mitered-squares/ ." It's a simple matter of (in my case) picking up 13 st along the side of a finished sq; one st for the corner; & 13 more along the top edge of another sq. Per the pic, I just picked up 13 along the side of the pink/gray sq; 1 st for the corner; and 13 more along the top of the blue-ish sq. Continue on with pattern. I did realize that combining "soft ply" sock yarns with "crisp ply" yarns does make a difference in sq sizes....but you can adjust the # of st per sq if necessary.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

forgot to add.........I'm using #2 straight needles


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

I read an article about a year ago in a knitting magazine about a young woman who was traveling in Europe. Wherever she went, she would buy a skein of yarn, knitting as she went, too. 
The mitered square that she did with all of the different yarns was backward to what we think of; she began at the tiny point with the new yarn and appropriate needles and made each mitered square to the same size, such as 8" squares. I think that she had a template that she would check the squares against to be sure that all were finished at 8". When she was done, all of the mitered squares would fit together to make a Memory Afghan.
Does anyone else remember this article?
Paulette J


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are two garments that I made using the mitered squares or "domino" method. The first is made with a solid black strand and a varigated strand of worsted weight merino. The second vest is just one continuous strand of handpainted merino.


----------



## deaston (Jul 17, 2011)

What a great idea this lady had.... making 8" squares of different yarns from her trip. Would be fun to read that article!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW that black jumper is great, i'd love to make myself something like that!!


sockit2me said:


> Here are two garments that I made using the mitered squares or "domino" method. The first is made with a solid black strand and a varigated strand of worsted weight merino. The second vest is just one continuous strand of handpainted merino.


----------



## debster (Mar 21, 2011)

ooh how this thread has grown, hello everybody, I am still knitting my starter squares for along the bottom because I want to go for a substantial size blanke. addictive isn't it lol


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes it is addictive. I had to do one on the second row to see how it looks. I'm hooked on this now


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Hmm yeah guilty also.. 
debster what have you started lol 
i'm just sort of winging it as i go i joined my 1st two, then added the 3rd as shown, and now i'm just adding tham as i go willy nilly hehehe lord knows what i'll end up with.


----------



## debster (Mar 21, 2011)

sorry folks you will be cursing me later lol, but so far im loving it im desperately trying to knit a beaded throw as well so im alternating between the two to ease my guilt


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you think it would look too weird if some of my middles don't all point in the same direction?


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

I am so excited that there is interest in the sock yarn blankie. Mine took a year to knit and there are groups on Ravelry that organize yarn swaps. You buy a 100 gram skein and split it into 20 5 gram mini skeins and ship them off to a swap mom who sorts them all out and in the fullness of time,you get 20 different mini skeins back. It's a great way of getting more colors for your blankie, and fun to get those squishy packages of yarn back in the mail.
If anyone has any questions, I'm happy to help out if I can.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

WestLAmum your blanket is beautiful!!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

It is gorgeous, and it looks so big too.. 
thanks also for the offer of help.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

I started one of these about 2 months ago. I think its a lovely way to use up odds and ends of sock yarn. I have also started a beehive quilt (hexipuffs) to use oddments of double knitting. They are so handy to take to knitting groups.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

I love making these, I knit on interchangeable needles (short cable) & then I edge it with about 10 rows of garter stitch using a very long cable. Tonight I finished one the same as this for our 2nd great grand child due end of November. This pic shows one I made in May (we did not know the sex of the baby so I thought these colours worked for either boy or girl) We do not know what our ggc will be either! I just knit 1 square then join & keep doing it that way till required length then I join at the bottom & repeat I also knit in the ends as I go. Having a problem I do not know how to add the picture in an existing topic. I have only done pictures when starting a topic. Help & advice please. Thank you!!!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

For those who want to do the mitered corner, if you slip the first stitch every row it'll be easier to pick up the edge to join the next square. You can make different designs by the way you turn the squares.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Got me hooked! I must have a 2-3 pounds of ends of sock yarn. so I knit up 3 this afternoon. Probably takes hundreds. Eventually I am going to need to know how to join them. help, please.Joan 8060


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Not yet, but it is on my list.


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

debster said:


> http://www.shellykang.com/2006/07/lets-do-a-gauge-swatch.html is the link for the blog and the avator is for WestLAmum it is gorgeous


I am currently knitting these squares to make blankets have done 10 ply in red wool and white and 8 ply in green wool and white in garter st. 
I cast on 45 sts and decreased 2 on right side until there is 1 left knits up quickly and looks effective have done 18 in each colour so far and another 18 to go


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

crochet_away said:


> Do you think it would look too weird if some of my middles don't all point in the same direction?


I think I should be ok. Your own unique design


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nelly 58 said:


> I think I should be ok. Your own unique design


I meant it should be ok. Not I


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

:lol: i know what you meant


Nelly 58 said:


> I meant it should be ok. Not I


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

This is way too bad. I'm supposed to be finishing off a baby jacket but I'm too into this now. Even worse is that I'm not at home, I'm in my caravan so I've only got a few pinks and a red here, not counting the baby wool, and I keep thinking ahead of me on what next I'm going to do. Got a few balls of left over chunky and think I could make a lovely warm blanket. It's taking me over. Help


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Right STOP...... 
and breath!!! 
hahahaha i seem to have become slightly hooked on this too, once you get going it's so simple, why i've not done this before, 
i'll never know, it was the first thing i picked up this morning after i logged on..
try doing a couple rows of the one you should finish, then a square or two on this?


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

The thing is. The baby pattern is in a big heavy book and I'm sitting in the sun so that makes it no contest really. I did do a bit of baby cardy earlier and now I'm a concentration row counting piece. That's my excuse any way. Ha ha


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

ah well i'd wait til it cools down a little and you're inside, that would be my excuse not to have a big book around lol all i've done so far is check my tomatoes in the greenhouse and i'm melting, and we haven't got sun...


Nelly 58 said:


> The thing is. The baby pattern is in a big heavy book and I'm sitting in the sun so that makes it no contest really. I did do a bit of baby cardy earlier and now I'm a concentration row counting piece. That's my excuse any way. Ha ha


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

That is a good excuse. Thanks


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Nelly 58 said:


> That is a good excuse. Thanks


 :wink: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## debster (Mar 21, 2011)

I love it but find im thinking about it whilst Im a work too lol should tuck it in my work bag but work think im strange enough anyway lol


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting this!! I have lots of little balls leftover from socks I have made. This will remind me of socks I have made and given away plus the ones we wear now. This can be a great project!!


----------



## notenuftime (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been knitting this blanket for a couple of years and love it. Of course I work on it between other projects and only in cooler weather. I love the results so far. I do add larger squares as my artistic whims demand. I'm almost done and must figure out an edging (or not).

It's a terrific car project for long trips. Enjoy.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Here is a picture of the blanket. Not sure anyone else posted it, too many posts to read through to find out.

Link to post: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-37203-1.html


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

I have my first 2 squares done. I have read about knitting them together but wonder if you should use a black or dark color so it "outlines" each square. Those of you further on...give me advice!!


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

jtevendale said:


> I have my first 2 squares done. I have read about knitting them together but wonder if you should use a black or dark color so it "outlines" each square. Those of you further on...give me advice!!


It's a matter of personal preference. If you like the look, go for it.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

jtevendale said:


> I have my first 2 squares done. I have read about knitting them together but wonder if you should use a black or dark color so it "outlines" each square. Those of you further on...give me advice!!


Try it on a few, it might make them look like stained glass.


----------



## jeanmofa (Apr 23, 2011)

I Just started this blanket as well. I am using a pattern called Knitted Patchwork Recipe. The pattern is on Ravelry and is by Martine Ellis on Imake. I made mine 40 stitches, and it is still very small. I figure it is a life long project. There is a thread on Ravelry for a KAL.....


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

I am lost. I have read and reread the joining instructions.....I don't get it!! you pick up side stitches of 2 blocks and make a new block. well....what about my pile of little blocks. Help!!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

I found this site helped make it clearer for me.
http://luannsloosethreads.blogspot.co.uk/p/knit-mitered-square-sock-blanket.html


jtevendale said:


> I am lost. I have read and reread the joining instructions.....I don't get it!! you pick up side stitches of 2 blocks and make a new block. well....what about my pile of little blocks. Help!!


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

Crochet away...that really helps!!! it does eliminate my idea of joining it with black to make a stained glass look.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

well maybe make two


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

jtevendale said:


> I am lost. I have read and reread the joining instructions.....I don't get it!! you pick up side stitches of 2 blocks and make a new block. well....what about my pile of little blocks. Help!!


I think my way is far easier : I cast on 39 sts, knit 1 row, mark right side (tie a bit of contrast yarn) knit 18 then k3tog next row all knit next right side knit 17 k 3 tog continue till 1 stitch cast off Then next square cast on 19 sts turn now pick up & knit 20sts. Next row knit, then right side cont as before K 18 k 3tog k18 .....
Hope this is clear


----------



## debster (Mar 21, 2011)

two???? how long is one gonna take lol xx


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

debster said:


> two???? how long is one gonna take lol xx


I have just finished a mitre blanket for our 2nd great grand child due in November It is 9 squares long by 7 squares wide & 8 rows of garter stitch all around to finish off. It took me a month knitting mostly in the evenings while watching TV I was using a very fine DK (worsted weight?) & size 4mm circular needle.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

I just thought seen as though jtevendale had already knit some squares, that she could do 2 versions 


debster said:


> two???? how long is one gonna take lol xx


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

laughing.....I have attached 2 following the drections successfully!.....2 becomes 3


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

jtevendale said:


> laughing.....I have attached 2 following the drections successfully!.....2 becomes 3


 :lol: :thumbup: glad you caught on with the directions,
it seems all plain sailing (sort of) now. ;-)


----------



## deaston (Jul 17, 2011)

Would be fun to see a picture of your baby blanket, knitwitgalaxy. Maybe you can post a picture?


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

deaston said:


> Would be fun to see a picture of your baby blanket, knitwitgalaxy. Maybe you can post a picture?


I am sorry, not very good with technical stuff, unable to post a picture on an existing subject BUT on April 29th my first one in this design was posted under title "Baby blanket & hats" sorry I do not know how to do links either, but hope you can find it this way. Regards.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is a link to the post, your blanket is lovely
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-166251-1.html


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

crochet_away said:


> Here is a link to the post, your blanket is lovely
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-166251-1.html


Thank you so much, please tell me how to do the link.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

you go to the top in the address bar of the page you want to link to, left click to highlight it then right click, and select copy. then go to where you want to put it and right click again and choose paste..


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

I would never had thought to do it in just a few colors....I love it!!


----------



## deaston (Jul 17, 2011)

Your blanket is just beautiful!! Great job! Such pretty colors too!!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

crochet_away said:


> you go to the top in the address bar of the page you want to link to, left click to highlight it then right click, and select copy. then go to where you want to put it and right click again and choose paste..


Thank you again, off to work soon & will be out this evening so could be tomorrow before I get a chance to try all this out.
Thank you again.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

jtevendale said:


> I would never had thought to do it in just a few colors....I love it!!


The reason for just 3 colours was we did not know the sex of the expected baby so I used cream as the main & King Cole comfort
shades 214 & 210 to try & have it acceptable with both girly & boys colours! That is why I made 2 little hats, it was a boy so for our ggchild I have made another "boy" hat & crocheted an octopus on it! We do not know the sex of this baby either.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

deaston said:


> Your blanket is just beautiful!! Great job! Such pretty colors too!!


Thank you, see my explanation in last reply.


----------



## debster (Mar 21, 2011)

well I have been trickling along on my blanket just on square number 16 not helped by the fact I am currently on nights, although it is my last one tonight so hopefully will get on and knitting more on my days off, how you folks getting on??
debbie


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

mine has sort of stalled at the moment, i need more yarn


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

I've got nine done connected in 3s in worsted weight so far and I'm sorting my scraps by weight and fiber content as I go and making magic balls with the shortest bits. I can see that this won't be a portable project as it grows together but I'd much rather join as I go than sew.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

crochet_away said:


> mine has sort of stalled at the moment, i need more yarn


You might want to look at Royd Moor Yarn. Her prices are reasonable and she sells her practice skeins for 3.95£ (did I do that right??) She's working on her site but send an email and she will set aside what you want.


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

once I learned that you make the bottom row with individual ones...but after that you knit in the already made ones....changed my approach!!


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks, i'll look there too, i have on the lookout for some reasonably priced sock/4ply so it's another to check 


tvarnas said:


> You might want to look at Royd Moor Yarn. Her prices are reasonable and she sells her practice skeins for 3.95£ (did I do that right??) She's working on her site but send an email and she will set aside what you want.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

This blanket is very cool, I might have to try this one. I have alot of left over sock yarn.


----------



## debster (Mar 21, 2011)

i too am knitting the bottom row or most of it then will start knitting in, im not going to sew them in heavens they would never get done lol


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I did a few last night, very easy. They are small mine are about 2x2, this will take along time to finsh.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Sounds interesting! I think i'll give it a go also....lots of stash..sock yarn...have been making little teddy bears ..really cute! Am camping now, but will post when i take some pictures at home


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

oh, pattern please!! I want to know about the little teddy bears!!


----------



## jeanmofa (Apr 23, 2011)

I am making my 20 sts. on each side and they are about three inches square.And I like it better. It still looks like a lifetime project....I am making mine kinda on the diagnonal and add a row until I get it as wide as I want. Then, I will go up with it. I don't like to sew things together either.(One of the reasons I usually make sock and scarves instead of sweaters, I guess)


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

This one?


----------



## jeanmofa (Apr 23, 2011)

This is beautiful


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I've been working on mine for almost two years and have lots of little balls of sock yarns waiting since I knot socks non-stop. 
My squares are 21 and 51 stitches and size 1 needles.


----------



## debster (Mar 21, 2011)

I am just starting joining up my first squares but have lots of other pulls on my time at the mo xx


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I only work on mine when it's cold. It's now large enough that it covers my legs when I'm in my recliner.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I only work on mine when it's cold. It's now large enough that it covers my legs when I'm in my recliner.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I am knitting mine with old Jamie baby yarn, one row of colors and one of all white squares. After a row of colored squares I am picking up and knitting the rest of the afghan. I did make up a half square for the pointy sides if anyone is interested.

Pick 15 sts on the side of one square, 1 stitch in the center of the square in the lower row and 15 on the other square to get your 31 stitches.
Row 1- SKP, knit to last 2 sts, k2 tog.
Row 2- SKP, k 11, SK2P, k 11, k 2 tog
Row 3- Same as row 1
Row 4- SKP, k 8, SK2P, k 8, k 2 tog
Row 5- Same as row 1
Row 6- SKP, k 5, SK2P, k 5, k 2 tog
Row 7- Same as row 1
Row 8- SKP, k 2, SK2P, k 2, k 2 tog
Row 9- SKP, k 3, k 2 tog
Row 10- SKP, k 1, k 2 tog
Row 11- SK2P

Carol J.


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

Carol J- thanks so much- I was debating this issue!!


----------

